# Ever have one of those job offers...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

that turns into a headache. Trying to help someone...nice little farm...cannot find anyone to bale his hay. Trouble is there are wetlands on each side of the trail into the field. If I try to drive through I will be up to my axle in no time flat. He just bought the place. Have twelve feet clearance with fence and low wetland on one side and high wetland (poor drainage) on the other. Frankly the one side should be dry...poor land management by the previous owner...horse farm that was foreclosed on about 18 months ago. I cannot get my haybine through...too wide. Any ideas. I have told him he needs to drain and put some stone down. Needs some conservation help...I gave him the number...to see about the right way...probably a culvert. No one else wants to do it...many folks still have hay our because of wet year. Orchardgrass, ryegrass, timothy, and clover with a little alfalfa in the field. My plan would be round bale this cutting and get it around to a good fresh second cut for him to keep in the future. If you are in NC Indiana and want the work let me know. Open to thoughts...


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

What did you end up doing? We've got into those kinda jobs helping someone out. Sometimes the hardships in the beginning are rewarded in the end. Got some good rental ground that way.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Going to check it out this weekend...more rain forecasted Thursday. I spent the past week moving my household goods from storage to my new house. Rather bale hay. Still have to paint the upstairs as well. Worried his field is now really mature overgrown hay. Not sure what to do with it after it is cut if I can do the job. Feel sorry for the guy, that is what drives me on this. Will be tough.


----------



## Itsalwayssomething (Aug 19, 2008)

If you're baling a field as a favor for a friend, and hoping to get a bale or two for yourself, something important is going to get broken so that it ends up costing you about $37.83 per s.s. bale.

Hay rule #129: Make sure the kid of the friend whose field your mowing didn't leave his bicycle in the field last Fall.


----------

